# GAME 74: Celtics (39-33) at Washington (41-31)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Here we see the Celtics players, coaches, and training staff as they have their collective nosedive from contendership in the Eastern Conference.

The Celtics are hoping to defy the laws of gravity and get back on track Tuesday night in Washington against Gilbert Arenas and the Wizards. Arenas leads the Wiz in scoring with 25.7 a night, which puts him sixth in the league in ppg. Arenas also gets 1.9 spg, 5.2 apg and 4.6 rpg, but shoots 42.7% from the floor. Larry Hughes is impressing this season with 22.2 ppg and 6.3 rpg, while also getting 4.9 apg and a league leading 2.92 spg. Antwan Jamison is the third scorer for the Wizards with 19.6 ppg, 7.8 rpg (which leads the team). Jarvis Hayes is the top bench option with 10.2 ppg and 4.2 rpg, but is shooting just 38.9% from the floor. Brendan Haywood has declined a bit and is down to 9.4 ppg and 6.8 rpg while shooting 56.1% from the floor. Jared Jeffries is Jamison's fellow starting forward, but is used more for his defense as his 6.7 ppg and 4.9 rpg would indicate. Juan Dixon is another solid bench performer for the Wiz with 8.3 ppg and 2.1 rpg in just 16.7 mpg.

The Wizards lost to the Celtics in their last meeting on March 13th, which was the third win in the Celtics' seven game streak. Larry Hughes lead all scorers with 26 on 11-20 shooting. Hughes also had 9 boards and two steals. Gilbert Arenas had 25 points to go with six assists. Jared Jeffries went crazy with 13 points and 16 boards. Antwan Jamison went for 14 points. Brendan Haywood had 7 points and 12 assists. Steve Blake scored 9 points in 12 minutes and Kwame Brown had 5 boards in 15 minutes. Paul Pierce led the Celtics in scoring with 20 on 7-15 shooting. Raef LaFrentz had 19 points, five boards, and three blocks. Ricky Davis had 12 points, 6 assits, 5 boards, and two steals off the bench. Al Jefferson had one of his best games with 12 points on 6-12 shooting to go with 8 boards and 5 fouls in 17 minutes. Tony Allen had 12 points on 4-6 shooting in just 11 minutes of action. Antoine Walker had 11 points, 12 boards, two steals, and a block. Marcus Banks had 9 points and four assists in 14 minutes.

The Celtics entered the fourth down by nine, but Doc trotted out Tony Allen, Al Jefferson and Marcus Banks to start the fourth and went on a 10-3 run. Ricky Davis got a 3 point play with 21 seconds left and Gary Payton made a defensive play to seal the win.

After losing against the 76ers, we need to win this one to keep them off our backs. The Wizards beat teams by outscoring them, but the Celtics can keep pace with pretty much anyone in the league. Keeping pace with the Wizards will be a difficult test for this team that has had their confidence hit quite a bit.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Anyone care? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I care, very much. It's just, that picture is soo true, it breaks my heart to talk games right now. Get a win Please?For me?For all of us here on BBB.Net?I just want an end to the madness....


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I care*

Sadly, though, I smell a blowout.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: I care*

I don't know what I'd rather watch tomorrow night. The Celtics game or the Astros/Cardinals game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The only way to win: 

LET PERKINS, BANKS AND AL PLAY. Fight power with power. Blount will be pushed around, as will Reaf (not as much as Blount), Al and Perk will not let anyone do that to them. And Banks will not let any guard blow by him. Please play the kids that want to play.

Pierce will also need to play better 1 on 1 defense, not just stand and try to get hit for a charge, or try to rebound.

I'd stick Ricky in someones face.

And I'd play West over Payton for defensive purposes. We'll get killed by their back court.

A funny thing is, Petey said how the C's are the only team that was not kept under 80 points this season, aren't we like the only team that hasn't kept a team under 100?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jamison might play tonight....

http://washingtontimes.com/sports/20050404-115825-2552r.htm


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I hope to god we win tonight.
But as bad as I hate to say it.. I don't think we can beat this Washington team the way we're playing right now.
We better show up to win, Not just show up tonight.

PdP


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Wiz favored by 4.5: 
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156004


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

schub said:


> vBookie - Wiz favored by 4.5:
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156004



For some reason I have just gained a lot of confidence in this game.

I dunno why, but I have a feeling.

I'm only giving 600 points though. I'm feeling it, but I'm not crazy.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I placed a G on the green men, Hopefully we start our "Return to greatness" tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Off to a great start. Rooks are really showing some stuff.

P2 just got and 1 off an up fake.

11-4 Beantown


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice move by Pierce for the open lay-in, I think he has been reading our post because he is playing very smart...

GP with the layup, timeout Washington

17-6 Boston


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, that was the biggest flop ever by Hughes, but the refs nowadays anything can happen...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

How about some apology notes for P2 he's really playing good tonight.Rebounding,passing,and RUNNING..there is a god

Where is everybody...im getting tired of seein my own posts.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry WestSyde, it wouldn't let me post.

We're not getting any slack fromt the referees. That Gary Payton offensive foul was terrible. How about Delonte? Perkins has two fouls, but did good in the limited minutes he had. Mark Blount will not be able to handle Etan Thomas as evidenced by Thomas' easy hook shot that he maneuvered while being guarded by Blount.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

He's on fiyyyyyyah...I think Pierce missed 1 shot,5-6 I think, 15 pts in the 1st.

Glad 2 have you premier, now im not lonely :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks has been absolutly, positively horrible for however many minutes he has played tonight. One turnover (stupid double-dribble), missing open teammates, missing two free-throws and wasting down the clock so long that his teammates don't have any shots. 

Pierce has been marvelous so far. Hopefully, he can continue his hot streak. Raef Lafrentz has also played well. He hit a couple of long shots and is getting a fair share of rebounds (4).

Boston, up 14 (33-19) after one.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Marcus Banks has been absolutly, positively horrible for however many minutes he has played tonight. One turnover (stupid double-dribble), missing open teammates, missing two free-throws and wasting down the clock so long that his teammates don't have any shots.
> 
> Pierce has been marvelous so far. Hopefully, he can continue his hot streak.
> 
> Boston, up 14 (33-19) after one.


 So, that's why Marcus should have started over GP then right?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> So, that's why Marcus should have started over GP then right?


I'll stand by what I've said.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson has so many post moves in his arsenal. While posting, up his opposing defender doesn't know which way Al will go. Recently, he has been spinning to the weak side and putting up successful shots. Jefferson's got four points and two rebounds so far.

aqua, Tony Allen has demonstrated his good defense. Sticking with Hughes and going up with his jump shot and throwing Larry off-balance.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Big Al's the man. Impressive tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Another* Al Jefferson post move for another bucket. This time, he gets the ball on the low-block and up fakes his defenders and shoots the ball while his defenders is descending. Good job by him. You can tell that he is going to be a special offensive player. Hopefully, he'll learn a thing or two from Russell about rebounding (specifically boxing out and positioning himself) and defense (switching, reacting to cutting guards). He also needs to learn how to pass out from the post and possibly hit a cutting Tony Allen or Ricky Davis.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky with a three-pointer to extend the lead to 16 as Banks gets his second fouls (Pierce comes back in). Ricky has been shooting very well the past few games.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rare miss from P2 but Al got tha garbage...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The C's are playing awesome. I'm loving it. Didn't I say I have a good feeling about this game? 

The bad thing is, the Wizards have been playing horrible, yet they're close.

How about those 3 straight trips where Thomas got "fouled"?

Al Jefferson is nasty. Al did an upfake, Thomas didn't even react, then he went up again shot it, and Thomas finally caught on. Unbelievable. Good job Al, Perkins is back in...and the refs credit him a foul.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce seemed to have turned down the juice...But he's not doing bad yet just not as good as he started.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

NVM, he turned it back up...Good Feeling....I love Paul told you he would turn it around...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Just a quick question, but do you think Pierce could be considered an mvp CANIDATE?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WestSydeBalla said:


> Just a quick question, but do you think Pierce could be considered an mvp CANIDATE?



Not even close.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

THIS JUST IN:

The Wizards are getting renamed to the Angels. They cannot foul, but get fouled every 2 seconds.

REAF.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That simple?

I mean he is in my opinion one if the best in the leauge.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

WestSydeBalla said:


> That simple?
> 
> I mean he is in my opinion one if the best in the leauge.


Maybe, but in no way is he even a candidate.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WestSydeBalla said:


> That simple?
> 
> I mean he is in my opinion one if the best in the leauge.


Yup.

It's either Duncan, Nash or, IMO Iverson.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Aight. I just needed another opinion besides my friends, which are all Anti-Pierce people.

Nice Half Celtics.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Come on boys we need this one


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That flop by Raef was payback for the one hughes had. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Reaf is doing great. Just great.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with 13 already? Damn.

Perk has 3 fouls in 3 minutes? 

PP looks good. 

RAEF!!!!!!!!

Damn, 4 fouls in 4 minutes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it just me, or do the refs have something against one of the C's youngsters every game?

Good job Paul, Payton, West. WOW, I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, I wish Raef could play the Wiz every game...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston Celtics STATISTICS <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">6-8</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">2-8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">6-8</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">5-10</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*29-52*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-13*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">28</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">72</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">55.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">46.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">72.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Did TA get in trouble again?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis needs to be more active and start commanding the ball. He's being too unselfish and that's resulting in only four shots and three points from him. He needs to take it too the basket more or atleast cut and have Raef (a good post passer; not Al Jefferson) pass it to him form the low-block.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Did TA get in trouble again?


Yeah, Doc didn't like what he did last game. In fact, he benched him all of the 2nd half save 2 minutes.

GO WEST FOR 3. He's getting his confidence back.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis has only played 12 minutes?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Hahah, Payton 9 assist, Washington 9 assist.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

West with another 3, I think that is he's 3rd or 4th tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Reaf is the man. He's stepped up tonight.

Damn Jamison.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jaminson hits a three. Lafrentz responds with one of his own. He now has 19.

Now, Jaminson responds with another three. Damn.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What happened there? Looked like pierce got Roundhoused lol.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

RAEF with another 3!!!!!! 

The man is on fire right now!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, that goaltending scared me. I thought Payton missed a lay up.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Payton with a layup, Ricky with the dish.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

New Jersey is helping the cause for the east, beating Cleveland down.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn Jamison. 3 3's and a 2.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Jaminson with *another *three. That's like his fourth.

Why is Blount even shooting. As a matter of fact, why is Blount even on this team?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, Pierce got fouled x2. Wow. 

As I said, the Angels can't do anything wrong.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a shooting foul. I think that's his 3rd.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antwan Jaminson is a man on fire ( :rofl: ). *Another *three!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

And another one for Jamison.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jamison with another 3. 

He has 24 now.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

How about calling a ******* foul for the Celtics mainly Pierce I've seen about 3 drives in a row of his that have not been called.... :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Antwan Jaminson is a man on fire ( :rofl: ). *Another *three!



You know you use that smile way too much. 

:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WestSydeBalla said:


> How about calling a ******* foul for the Celtics mainly Pierce I've seen about 3 drives in a row of his that have not been called.... :curse:



Well the last drive there was just too much dribbling from Paul, if he took it to the basket instead of dribbeling and shooting a hook...he would have gotten it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

WestSydeBalla said:


> How about calling a ******* foul for the Celtics mainly Pierce I've seen about 3 drives in a row of his that have not been called.... :curse:





aquaitious said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> The Wizards are getting renamed to the Angels. They cannot foul, but get fouled every 2 seconds.


:clown: (happy, aqua?)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky is only 1-5.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with his 3rd foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al in for Raef.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Should we be worried? Lead down to four (82-78). Wizards on an 11-0 run. (Yes, I know, Mike Gorman just said this).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP fouled, makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al now has 4 fouls....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Brown misses both FT's though.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

3 sec foul on Brown, PP makes the FT.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, I just realized Ricky has shot about a million buzzer beaters. I think it's about time he got a break and made one. :clown:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's have 4 players (Raef, PP, GP, and West) in double figures with Big Al and Blount in reach.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it Christmas already?

They're handing out foulson the C's like presents.

Nice hustle by Paul. Good job, show some hustle.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I am pretty sure that is Al's 5th....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn 2 offensive rebounds, 3 chances.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good to see the Refs remember that Christmas is about GIVING AND RECEIVING. 

Ricky at the line.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That's like the 15th offensive rebound for the Wizards.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> That's like the 15th offensive rebound for the Wizards.



Be thankful it wasn't the 36th foul on Perkins.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Down to a 5 point lead. 

The C's have to score on this trip and push it back up to 7....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm really not a big Ruffin fan at the moment...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with his 4th???????


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The lead is down to one (91-90). Why the **** did Pierce take that shot?

Wiz up by one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, I missed Perk picking up his 5th.

Maybe this is the reason he shouldn't start?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good job by Paul taking it inside. 

Al comming back in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man I leave for 5 minutes and all Hell broke loose...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Brown fouled PP, he made both.

C's up 1.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, they're giving him 3 shots?

Perkins in to hit the refs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> Damn, I missed Perk picking up his 5th.
> 
> Maybe this is the reason he shouldn't start?


Whenever Perkins is getting position with the opposing offensive player, the referee's are calling fouls on him. The funny thing is that Etan Thomas is doing the same thing, yet no fouls.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you kidding me? His foot is _clearly _on the line. How is that three shots?

Nevermind, they reversed it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

That is PP's 5th?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I just started watching this game in the fourth. This is absolute bull**** by the refs. Normally, I am annoyed when people piss and moan about the refs, but this is absolute bull****. There is absolutely no way on Earth that any team ever would commit twice as many fouls as another team. That does not happen. The Wiz have also shot over twice as many FTs as the Celtics. Why are the Wiz getting gifts? I'm also shocked that Violet Palmer has nothing to do with this performance.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a BS call on Payton.

Great another offensive rebound for the Wizards.

Paul blocked.

Steal.

Payton for 2 with a lay up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice hustle play by Pierce and Payton. Pierce getting the loose ball and then handing it off to Lafrentz who passes it downcourt to a waiting Payton for an easy layup.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Fouls, rebounds, and turnovers are killing the C's.

If they where even just a lilttle better in each this would be a 10+ lead right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good hustle play by Ricky Davis, stealing the ball at half-court and drawing a foul on the breakaway layup. Another good play by Ricky as Raef gets the two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> I just started watching this game in the fourth. This is absolute bull**** by the refs. Normally, I am annoyed when people piss and moan about the refs, but this is absolute bull****. There is absolutely no way on Earth that any team ever would commit twice as many fouls as another team. That does not happen. The Wiz have also shot over twice as many FTs as the Celtics. Why are the Wiz getting gifts? I'm also shocked that Violet Palmer has nothing to do with this performance.


:devil: Welcome. :devil:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky's doing great. C's up 3...2...1...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mr. AL JEFFERSON.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I love Al!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I LOVE AL JEFFERSON. He's the man.

If he could only box out on D as well as he does on O.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef missed a 3 but Al got the board and was fouled ( :jawdrop: ). He made both.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Question: When you're up by three with the ball and only four minutes remaining, do you take a three pointer will 10 seconds still left on the shot clock?

Inefficent play by Raef and Gary Payton. Al Jefferson bailed them out with that offensvie rebound and drawing the foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Question: When you're up by three with the ball and only four minutes remaining, do you take a three pointer will 10 seconds still left on the shot clock?
> 
> Inefficent play by Raef and Gary Payton. Al Jefferson bailed them out with that offensvie rebound and drawing the foul.


Answer: You bust your *** on defense the next trip down and steal the ball.

Prem, sit down.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Watch, the refs will call a foul on Al or PP during this trip...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Watch, the refs will call a foul on Al or PP during this trip...



Good call.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, so I was a trip off...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Al's performance tonight :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great save by Paul

Payton to Blount

COUNT THE BASKET AND 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mark with a layup.

I think is GP's 11th assist tonightt.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a fantastic pass by Gary Payton, drawing two defenders while driving and passing it to a cutting big man. Good finish by Blount, making the basket and drawing the foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's now have 7 players in double figures.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I expect Raef to hit a dagger 3 in one of the next 2 trips...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Anima said:


> The C's now have 7 players in double figures.


Including my main man West :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with a shooting foul. 

He's 4th.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I expect to see about 10 more FT's from Arenas.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce baseline for two.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jamison misses, PP with the board, Brown fouls PP.

PP makes both FTs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Pierce baseline for two.



That was nicely done by Paul. That's what made him the big name that he is.

If he can keep it up, he'll start getting his FTA's again, which will only lead to more wins.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Paul Pierce just sucks.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Arenas with a 3. 

Dixon fouls West and West makes both.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Its GOOD to be a Celtis fan...Good game fellas :cheers:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> Paul Pierce just sucks.



uhhhhhhh have u watched the game??...imo this was a great game by paul...especially in the first quarter


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> Paul Pierce just sucks.


Who said that?



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> uhhhhhhh have u watched the game??...imo this was a great game by paul...especially in the first quarter


sarcasm...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over, C's win!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is a huge win. HUGE.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

To tell you the truth, I'm a bit dissapointed....that I only put 600 on the C's. 

I had a great feeling about this game, but I blew it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Off Topic: Aqua, could you get on AIM for a little while, I want to talk about what we can do to get some activity going on the Red Sox board.

On topic: Nice win by the C's.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Great win for our guys. Could have been a blow out if it wasn't for the refs.

Thread for tomorrow nights game will be up before one in the AM EST.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> Who said that?
> 
> 
> sarcasm...



thank you for noting the sarcasm...im just tired of everyone not realizing he's human, can be lazy at times, can miss big shots, etc etc etc. noone is perfect.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

very nice and needed win for the Celtics tonight, this was a good team out there tonight that we were up against and we held our own and got the win, maybe this can get the game that sparks another big hot streak to close out the regular season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston Celtics STATISTICS <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">40</td><td align="center">7-16</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">9-10</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">25</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">38</td><td align="center">5-11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">8-13</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">21</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*40-79*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*7-18*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*29-33*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">40</td><td class="bg4" align="right">25</td><td class="bg4" align="right">18</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">35</td><td class="bg4" align="right">116</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">38.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">87.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">Washington Wizards STATISTICS</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Arenas, PG</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">9-21</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">21-25</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">43</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">L. Hughes, SG</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">3-16</td><td align="center">0-6</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jamison, PF</td><td align="right">37</td><td align="center">9-18</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="center">8-8</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">30</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Thomas, PF</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">6-7</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jeffries, SF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Brown, C</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Ruffin, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Dixon, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">0-7</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">L. Profit, SG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Brown, F</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Peeler, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">P. Ramos, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">S. Blake, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*31-82*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-24*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*38-48*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">17</td><td class="bg4" align="right">46</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">22</td><td class="bg4" align="right">108</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">37.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">79.2%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm glad the C's responded to themselves, Their fans, and their coach tonight.
I had a bad feeling about this game, But they proved me wrong.
Also glad that Big Al is getting the minutes again. He's making the best of em. 12 points and 9 boards tonight in 19 minutes.
lol.. Poor ol' Paul .. Only 25 points, 8 boards. PATHETIC!! :curse: 

Incase you all can't sense it, That was also sarcasm.

PdP


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

haha sorry i overreacted the first time and didnt notice the sarcasm...im just so tired of ppl getting on pierce that i jumped on that post...my b...


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> I'm also shocked that Violet Palmer has nothing to do with this performance.


ROFL!!!

Her first year in the league I was watching a backhaul on satellite and during one of the timeouts when the normal broadcast would be showing a commercial one of the announcers was complaining about how inept she was and the other one said "This just in...Zebras around the world are discarding their traditional stripes and will change to polka dots in protest over Violet Palmer being allowed to wear a striped uniform" I nearly fell off the couch laughing. My wife said they were just picking on her because she was a woman and I told her that they were picking on her because she is horrendous. If she weren't a woman she would have been out of the league long ago but the NBA made a commitment to women ref's. The sad part is that many of the newer refs are just as bad if not worse than her. When a guy (like Perk) gets a reputation for being foul prone he can't catch a break. Then you've got other guys that are flop artists and get every call. Oh well :no:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Great win!*

Loved the effort from all players, even the lazy Paul Pierce.

What was he thinking, diving into the stands to save balls and going to the floor to get us the ball and the basket, ultimately, that won the game?

Oh, I forgot, he does that every night.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Great win!*



Truth34 said:


> Loved the effort from all players, even the lazy Paul Pierce.
> 
> What was he thinking, diving into the stands to save balls and going to the floor to get us the ball and the basket, ultimately, that won the game?
> 
> Oh, I forgot, he does that every night.


The pass was right too him. If he had caught the pass normally, no one would have even payed attention the play. It was a good effort by Pierce making up from his own mistake.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Great win!*



Premier said:


> The pass was right too him. If he had caught the pass normally, no one would have even payed attention the play. It was a good effort by Pierce making up from his own mistake.


Yeah lol.

And I know everyone will love me for this:
But he had 3 TO's that game, and they were just stupid mistakes too.


----------

